

Old age and treachery will beat youth and skill every time - d0mine
http://ridiculousfish.com/blog/archives/2006/05/30/old-age-and-treachery/

======
d0mine
Taken from here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=467141>

------
jacquesm
I never got around to digging in to the guts of grep to see what makes it so
fast, that 'end of the string' match trick is a very nice one.

They guys that came up with that one must have been sitting there being pretty
smug and wearing a silly grin. That's one neat hack.

